# Today with my U-22 Neos



## SpringShot (Apr 15, 2014)

The Mr and I hit the range today and here's our damage.








The one on the left has rounds shot by both of us. At the end The Mr was feeling snarky and tried making a happy face on the head of the target 

The one on the right is all me. I'm pleased that I'm getting better at my groupings and once the issue with my gun's sights is properly fixed it will be nice to see how much better it will be.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SpringShot said:


> The Mr and I hit the range today and here's our damage.
> View attachment 1145
> 
> 
> ...


Practice is always good - and always fun, so mess up fairly often and you'll always have an excuse. 

What is the issue with the sights? (Says he, who obviously hasn't been paying attention)


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

You might want to try a BSA dot scope on the top rail of your Neos.

I have a 3 color one on my Beretta 87T. 2 inch groups are normal (10-15 yards). The Wife loves it.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm like SailDesign in that I would like to read of the problem with the sights.

I have a few NEOS pistols and love them,,,
But the front sight is black and very hard to see.

I replaced them with a fiber optic sight from EWK Arms,,,
It has made a tremendous difference in my accuracy.

Aarond

.


----------



## SpringShot (Apr 15, 2014)

Since the ammo is so cheap for this gun I do intend on hitting the range every chance I get, hopefully at least once a week. We bought membership to the range so someone needs to make it worth it, right? :mrgreen: Of course, The Mr is plotting another gun for himself too. His G20 is not a cheap date! 

As far as the sights go, it seems like it's actually an internal issue, something wrong with the crown or a misalignment with the Piccadilly rail. There have been 200 rounds shot with this gun and she does shoot true and straight.

I have a laser sight that I might put on this after everything is all sorted out, but I do want to learn how to aim well with the standard issue sights before I branch out with mods.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

SpringShot said:


> .................. something wrong with the crown or a misalignment with the *Piccadilly *rail. .......


Yep. That's a good one. :anim_lol:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

CW said:


> Yep. That's a good one. :anim_lol:


Do not mock - I'll bet your auto-correct is no better....


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

SailDesign said:


> Do not mock - I'll bet your auto-correct is no better....


I'm not mocking. I think its better!

Good job Springshot!


----------



## SpringShot (Apr 15, 2014)

Yup, it is completely the auto-correct's fault. But I'm taking the credit! No shame here!

Have any of you sent your firearms back to the manufacturer? How was the service?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

A couple of family did so. A few were warranty work and the only problem was the amount of time it took to get the process done. I guess they were busy. [GSG, Uberti ]

I have a Rossi revolver that needs a new rear sight blade, yet Rossi was bought out and is owned by Taurus and getting parts help was pointless.

I have an HKMP5 .22 that lost its extractor due to a slam fire. The HK Service Dept was very helpful but being that the repair was so simple I opted to get the parts I needed and was advised that the Warranty would be voided if I did it my self.

Perhaps its been my experiences with auto dealers, but I find sending something to the factory is not a best choice as I'd rather fix it myself or have a local gunsmith with good referrals do the work.

I will say Timney Triggers is one of the best parts companies I've worked with - Called to insure receipt, make sure installation went smooth, and then a follow-up satisfaction call.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SpringShot said:


> Yup, it is completely the auto-correct's fault. But I'm taking the credit! No shame here!
> 
> Have any of you sent your firearms back to the manufacturer? How was the service?



I've recently sent a Ruger 10/22 back for service - the barrel and receiver were not aligned, sufficiently that the barrel tip was about 1/8" out of true to the left. 
I'll let you know about service when it gets back, but all accounts so far are that Ruger is extremely good about these things. I hope so - it was grouping EXTREMELY well, but the scope was adjusted almost to the limits to get it to hit the bull. I'd like the same groups when it returns, please Ruger.


----------



## SpringShot (Apr 15, 2014)

CW said:


> A couple of family did so. A few were warranty work and the only problem was the amount of time it took to get the process done. I guess they were busy. [GSG, Uberti ]
> 
> I have a Rossi revolver that needs a new rear sight blade, yet Rossi was bought out and is owned by Taurus and getting parts help was pointless.
> 
> ...


I do still have a warrantee on my Beretta, and the local gunsmith didn't think they could fix it in their shop. The Mr and I don't mind DIY for some things but this sounds out of our league.


----------



## SpringShot (Apr 15, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> I've recently sent a Ruger 10/22 back for service - the barrel and receiver were not aligned, sufficiently that the barrel tip was about 1/8" out of true to the left.
> I'll let you know about service when it gets back, but all accounts so far are that Ruger is extremely good about these things. I hope so - it was grouping EXTREMELY well, but the scope was adjusted almost to the limits to get it to hit the bull. I'd like the same groups when it returns, please Ruger.


I hope things turn out well for you and your fire arm. Sounds like we are in a similar situation- good groupings with extreme tweaking. How long ago did you send in the 10/22? When is it supposed to be back?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SpringShot said:


> I hope things turn out well for you and your fire arm. Sounds like we are in a similar situation- good groupings with extreme tweaking. How long ago did you send in the 10/22? When is it supposed to be back?


It arrived there on Tuesday, and I don't have a "due date" for it - but I will call on Monday to see how it is. I'd only had it for a week.... <sob!> 

Good luck with the Neos. I'm not a fan of their look, but they shoot nicely.


----------



## SpringShot (Apr 15, 2014)

Keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well and it's back to you soon! My Neos has been with me for a little over a month.

I really am liking the Neos as my first gun, but I do intend on getting a .45 or 9mm in the future. Probably going to go with Glock for that one but I'll cross that bridge when it gets here.


----------

